# Craftsman 5/23 issues on repair



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I acquired a old Craftsman for my girlfriend that's in ok shape but is missing the starter pull cord and I ordered the one supposedly for it but it did not fit and the drive cup was also too big for the pull starter. The model is 536.886500 with code#7334D With these numbers I keep getting a starter with the screws that go in the sides of it but this one has 4 threaded studs on the engine to mount the starter, Only one that looks to fit is one from a 8hp Tecumseh engine and this one is supposed to be a 5hp so I am at a loss. Hopefully someone here can help me find the right one, I just hope it runs once I can try to start it.

Thank you

OH I have the one with the wheels not the tracks.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

what are the numbers on the engine itself ?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

The tag on the engine was missing, Could not find any other numbers, Tried to add pics but need more post count.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to SBF Dauntae. I believe your motor is a Tecumseh and there are engine numbers "stamped" into the top of the recoil shroud right in front of the spark plug. If you have electric start, the push button switch will have to be removed to see the numbers. Most Sears engine numbers start with a 143.XXXXXX and can be converted to a Tecumseh number by looking in the back of the engine service manual found "Here".


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

The Sears number was on it but NO engine info just the model of the craftsman which I looked at a conversion of which engine it was supposed to have but it came up with 143.784032 but on the parts breakdown it had the pull starter that the screws go into the side of the starter, whereas this has 4 studs that go through the face of the starter (for a lack of a better term to use) it is held on with nuts so it was a no go with that number for finding the right starter to fit. I wish it would let me post pics already.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

The Sears number was on it but NO engine info just the model of the craftsman which I looked at a conversion of which engine it was supposed to have but it came up with 143.784032 but on the parts breakdown it had the pull starter that the screws go into the side of the starter, where as this has 4 studs that go through the face of the starter (for a lack of a better term to use) it is held on with nuts so it was a no go with that number for finding the right starter to fit. I wish it would let me post pics already. It would be so much easier to get help on this one. From what I understand, there were two versions and the older one was not put into the listings and books but was similar but had a few different parts.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

For some reason a few replies seem to not be posting from last night, Hopefully my post count will allow pics now.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Use a wire brush in this area to find the engine numbers. Newer motors had stickers on the recoil shroud with engine numbers.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I think any HK 5 Hp Tecumseh 4 bolt one word work for that. Tecumseh snowblower Ariens starter pull start recoil 590420a 590706 replacement | eBay


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

One thing I think may have happened it someone at some point changed the starter cup because the one on it seems much larger and is NOT rusty so I'm thinking it isn't the one that belongs, I'll go and hit it with a brush now and see if I can find it. OK I wire brushed and used a sharpie to help bring out the numbers, 143.784032 well pulling up the sears parts it needs the pull starter 590577 and is no longer available and none on eBay that I can find ATM so the search continues, You have been very helpful, Thank you very much.


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

You can still wrap the pull cord or a rope around the starter cup to turn over the engine in the meantime to see if it starts, start the engine and then get working on the engine as far as how it's running making sure its tuned in well in the meantime and everything else on the machine is working, until you get the correct recoil for it. This way your able to work on it while you are waiting for that new recoil.


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

Here is the important information you need to order the correct parts.
Your engine model is 143.784032 
Replacement Parts & Accessories | Sears PartsDirect
CRAFTSMAN CRAFTSMAN 23 IN SNOW THROWER Parts | Model 536886500 | Sears PartsDirect

CRAFTSMAN CRAFTSMAN 4-CYCLE ENGINE Parts | Model 143784032 | Sears PartsDirect

However if you have the wrong starter cup on that engine theirs a good chance the correct recoil is not going to fit onto the engine. I have a feeling that is why the recoil you ordered is not fitting. So you are going to also have to order the correct starter cup if that is the case. According to the parts diagram it shows the starter cup and it is part: 34694 Your recoil from sears is part: 590576 However that recoil is no longer available and not available thru sears so you are going to have to google the equivalent up to date or aftermarket recoil to order the one you need or look on ebay. But again I have a feeling the only reason the recoil you did order did not fit is if that starter cup is the wrong one. Your going to want to make sure you have the correct starter cup that corresponds to the recoil the engine calls for and that you are trying to use. If the old one is broken but fit, you may want to find another recoil like the one that broke and put that one on the engine since the starter cup works for that one. Good luck with the information you needed, that should be a big help.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Yes very helpful, It was actually missing both starters when I got it, Tried starting wrapping cord around the cup bit Have had no luck. I think there is also a electrical issue with the key switch which is also in tough shape, Starting to think I may just part this one out but the challenge got me and I don't like giving up. Not overly worried because I have my own but would have given this to my girlfriend for her driveway. So if I get cheap parts I will keep pushing forward. May have another coming in for the girlfriend though but still want to try and get this going. A friend also has a Honda engine and if I can make it fit and make a few parts to get all the pulley's right I may just try that.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

glancing at the exploded view the engine doesnt appear to be a dual shaft set up.......hmmm......a $99 predator would really wake that little machine up !


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

What is this $99 predator you speak of hehe


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

harbour freight , honda clone, look for the hemi version, but regular is fine. many machines are repowered with those 212 cc engines in an afternoon ... they start easy, run quiet, and perform very well. i repowered my 1960's ariens with the canadian 208 cc version and the machine works very well.


----------

